# Bobcat E32 for digging basement in glacial till



## quantumflux (Jan 4, 2015)

What is everyone's opinion on using a Bobcat E32 digging out a walk-out basement with glacial till (rocky, sandy soil)? I need the smaller machine (Bobcat E32 rental) to cut in the driveway as I don't have much clearance to the road and it is on a pretty steep slope right next to the road before it levels out (also, unloading a large machine without having the driveway may be an issue.)

Was originally going to rent a bigger machine for the basement, but, since I will have the E32 on site anyway, was thinking about just using that for everything. Was planning on using a class 4 36" bucket and a 39" grading bucket. Will be using the dirt nearby to fill in some areas so don't need to load anything to haul it away... If it takes a bit longer it isn't a /huge/ deal as I'm timing this between jobs.. If it is like pulling teeth, I might rethink this though.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

quantumflux said:


> What is everyone's opinion on using a Bobcat E32 digging out a walk-out basement with glacial till (rocky, sandy soil)? I need the smaller machine (Bobcat E32 rental) to cut in the driveway as I don't have much clearance to the road and it is on a pretty steep slope right next to the road before it levels out (also, unloading a large machine without having the driveway may be an issue.)
> 
> Was originally going to rent a bigger machine for the basement, but, since I will have the E32 on site anyway, was thinking about just using that for everything. Was planning on using a class 4 36" bucket and a 39" grading bucket. Will be using the dirt nearby to fill in some areas so don't need to load anything to haul it away... If it takes a bit longer it isn't a /huge/ deal as I'm timing this between jobs.. If it is like pulling teeth, I might rethink this though.



why not dig it with a tracked skiddy? probably be faster


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Going to be real slow


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know how well that e32 will handle those wide buckets. I've rented one a few times and a 24" bucket was plenty of work for that small machine.

An e35 is the same carrier but a bit more capable machine, but even something like an e45 or e50 is not even 7 feet wide but would work circles around that e32 and should not be an issue for your driveway. These mini's have rubber tracks so unloading in the street shouldn't be an issue.

I guess the correct answer is yes, you can use the 32 to dig your foundation hole, but it will take a while, if time is on your side, go for it.


----------



## quantumflux (Jan 4, 2015)

Dayexo: I need to remove some stumps as well, so prob. can't use a skid. Also, it's pretty rocky so might have a tougher time with it.

tgeb: The attachment chart on bobcat's website says it can use a 36" bucket which is where I got that. I'll take your advice and do a 24" though.

I was looking at the smaller machine because the road has no real shoulder on the side with the driveway, somewhat limited visibility and people fly around it, so, not keen on sticking out into the road with a bigger machine. 

My plan was to either try to climb up the slope (pulling myself with the bucket) and cut it from the top, or sitting at the bottom next to the road cutting down the slope if I can fit without sticking in the road.


----------

